# Meet my funny looking new fish



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

And here is what appeared in my tank this time....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WOW!
That gorgeous!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like a parrot crossed with a jack lol sweet looking fish though i love the head shape

people just drop off fish to you AK?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> WOW!
> That gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How do you get shots like that?

It looks like the tank is in COMPLETE DARKNESS and the fish is in the spot light for the pic.

How is that?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> How do you get shots like that?
> 
> It looks like the tank is in COMPLETE DARKNESS and the fish is in the spot light for the pic.
> 
> How is that?


I have a wirelss transmitter that connects to my camera,that runs a 430 ex flash-
I sit the 430 ex flash on top of my tank-I shut the lights off except for one very dim light that leaves just enough light for me to focus on the fish-
I use my 100mm macro lense and stand back and shoot away-
It's like photography for dummies man-
Just setup my camera something like this-
ISO 100
F stop at around F12 or higher depending on shot
shutter speed at around1/250 and higher

And produces great shots that need vry little adjusting in photoshop.The above images are before editting-With editting the fish would look a hell of a lot better-I was just in a rush to get pics up...

Hope that explains a bit more for ya man.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That is one nice fish. The coloring on that thing is AMAZING.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated...


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

great fish/shots!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

do you know what kind it is? looks like an umbie/umbi


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranhafatality said:


> do you know what kind it is? looks like an umbie/umbi


Its a texas cichlid x parrot cichlid hybrid!

Very interesting mutt, whats its temprament like?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Zip said:


> do you know what kind it is? looks like an umbie/umbi


Its a texas cichlid x parrot cichlid hybrid!

Very interesting mutt, whats its temprament like?
[/quote]

Dont be so sure of yourself quite yet-
It's been labeled other than that.....MFK labels it as a short bodied JD-No hybrid-

I say hybrid of JD/Parrot-

You label as-
texas/parrott

I dont really care what it is honestly-
This fish is simply badass-The temperment is pretty docile actually-But it's certainly not afraid to push back when other's try to bully it....stays to itself for the mostpart until others enter his territory


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yes a cross bred dempsey is a possibility but there is some parrot in there, look at its head!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Yes a cross bred dempsey is a possibility but there is some parrot in there, look at its head!


They seem to think the head just more reembles a short bodies specimen I guess man-

I'm not argeuing-just stating what other's have said...


----------

